# what type of label...??



## gypsyrosegp (Oct 3, 2005)

...does american apparel use in their shirts? satin polyester? coated polyester? i would like to re-label their shirts, but i don't really like the thick, rough feel of a woven label. especially since i am re-labeling baby tees. the labels AA use in their classic baby tees are very soft and light weight. anyone know what kind they are and any re-labeling companies that produce this type of custom label at a fairly decent price??


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Most re-labelers aren't weavers, in my experience. It's common for screen-printers or wholesalers to provide this service, but you usually have to provide the labels.

I'd recommend demask as your material. Every label I've ever come across (apart from chunky labels for jackets etc) are a polyester base....what changes is the thread then used to weave into it. Taffetta gives the rough/heavy style. The light style is usually demask.

The lightest possible label isn't woven at all, but rather printed polyester. I've never had these made however, so couldn't really advise.

I use www.luckylabel.com in Bangkok. Free samples of your label! About US$150 for 1200 (the minimum order), which will go up and down depending on the label size (that quote is a 1x2 inch, 3 colour threads).

EDIT: my typos are bad tonight!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

gypsyrosegp, monkeylantern knows what he's talking about. I am currently working with luckylabel right now(thanks to monkeylantern!) trying to get my label exactly the way I want it, and their price for woven labels just can't be beat(thanks again to monkeylantern!). 
The woven label that you say was thick and rough was probably either satin or taffeta.
Damask however is soft and comfortable. It's also shiny and high-quality. Just a little info on woven labels:
Taffeta: outstanding "value" in an excellent weave. "low end"
Satin: pleasing softness and lustrous shine. "middle"
Damask: brilliant color and fine detail, feels great! "best"
The baby tees could have had just a regular printed label in them, I don't know. But if you want a printed label, they come in materials of varying types:
-Tyvek (spun-bonded olefin)
- Reemay
- Acetate
- Polyester 
- Satin-faced (pearlescent) polyester
It could have been a polyester label that was printed. They are kind of soft and much cheaper than the woven labels.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

And I'm in no way associated with Lucky label. 

Just after 4 years, they're the cheapest (but excellent quality) and most customer friendly I've come across.

And don't be afraid of the language barrier...English is almost universal there. You also get a specific individual sales person to run your order, so you have a friendly face and name to contact, not a faceless company.

I tried for a long time to find a supplier in my own country (both in the UK and Australia), but never found anything close to that price/quality/turnaround.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

How fast is the turnaround time with LuckyLabels?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Sent my design on a Monday, they sent it back on a Tuesday with suggestions, sent alterations on Wednesday, Got my high quality photos of woven samples in an email on Saturday (they will post you free samples for a $10 postage charge), Ok'd the design on that day, got my labels on the following Monday...So 4 days to make several thousand run, 4 days to deliver to Australia.

Pretty damn good!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Wow, that is pretty darn good! I may have to check them out. Thanks for the info!


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I should also add that you will want either damask or demask, depending on if they use US or UK English...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've never felt damask (I don't think). Will LuckyLabels send you random samples to feel the texture?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

They offered to send me both taffeta and demask (I'm British damnit! Stop making everything so phonetic!) for free (for the $10 courier postage), so I imagine they'd send you anything you liked (as long as it was only a handful of labels).


----------



## EngBulldog (Dec 14, 2005)

Sorry I know this is kind of an old thread, but do you sew the custom labels on the shirts yourself once they arrive or have a local person do that for you (if someone is doing that for you, about how much does that run). Also what about the washing specs label, etc. Does that stay on the shirt. Thank you


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Another follow up question: Could you attach these labels with a heat press and stitch witchery?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

EngBulldog said:


> Sorry I know this is kind of an old thread, but do you sew the custom labels on the shirts yourself once they arrive or have a local person do that for you (if someone is doing that for you, about how much does that run). Also what about the washing specs label, etc. Does that stay on the shirt. Thank you


The company that does the screen printing handles the custom relabeling for me. They charge a flat fee for orders under 200 pieces or something like .35 per label above that (I don't have the pricing in front of me  )

Usually, the size label is separate from the brand name label, and they leave the original sizing label in. The size label has the washing instructions, garment specs, etc.


----------



## EngBulldog (Dec 14, 2005)

I am doing my own screen printing and using Gildan shirts. I really would like to add our own label with our website address on it. Not sure who to contact about who to stitch in the new labels but I know I don't want to pay more than 25 cents for it. Anybody have any recommendations, what kind of stores to contact. Thank you, EB


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I think it will be hard to find someone to do it for .25, but I have been wrong before. I have a company here in TN that does mine, and they charge me 35 cents with no minimums. If they do 12, it's 35 cents a piece, just like if they did 1,000.

You can check out some of these companies on apparel search, and see if you can find a price that's closer to what you want to pay.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Not sure who to contact about who to stitch in the new labels but I know I don't want to pay more than 25 cents for it. Anybody have any recommendations, what kind of stores to contact.


Try contacting a local seamstress or tailor (or even a local embroidery shop). You'll probably pay more than .25 unless you're doing it in bulk.


----------



## EngBulldog (Dec 14, 2005)

Thank you for the info. I will research those links and call some local shops. I guess if it costs too much we can always learn to do it ourselves. Nothing like getting rid of as many middle men as possible. Thanks again


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Sorry to resurrect this thread again, but a good option is to try your local fashion college. Stick a sign up in the Union, and there's a good chance a very talented seamstress-in-training can offer the cheapest deal.


----------



## BluePhantom (Oct 25, 2006)

EngBulldog said:


> I am doing my own screen printing and using Gildan shirts. I really would like to add our own label with our website address on it. Not sure who to contact about who to stitch in the new labels but I know I don't want to pay more than 25 cents for it. Anybody have any recommendations, what kind of stores to contact. Thank you, EB


I Noticed You're Located In California. Check These Guys Out.

www.variantart.com

They Charge .15 To Sew In Your Labels, But The Minimun Is 300, Or So I Think.

I Have Their Pricelist If You're Interested.


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info BluePhantom. I am interested in seeing their price list. I'll PM you. 



BluePhantom said:


> I Noticed You're Located In California. Check These Guys Out.
> 
> www.variantart.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Irpud (Jan 13, 2008)

Any picture examples of the different kinds of labels?


----------

